# Quick Spin 1.5" Vanes for Field Archery?



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Jbird,

I have tried and they do group nice but had a couple of negatives in my opinion. First I thought that at the long distances I had a little more arrow drop because of the increased drag. Second and more importantly they did not hold up. Mine got tore up pretty quickly and needed to be re-fletched at the end of the 28 targets. I use the Flex Fletch 187s and are very happy with them for Outside. For Indoors, I use Quick Spins all the time. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I used them last for a little while and I loved the way they shot. The only thing for me was I had a terrible time getting sight tapes and charts to match up with them. Kind of like feathers, at the shorter distances they were spot on but once I got past 50 yards or so my gaps were wider than my tapes and charts showed. 

If you shoot in all of your marks and don't mind refletching fairly often then I'd recommend them highly.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Anyone ever tried these for field archery? Shot with another senior shooter a couple of weeks ago and he was shooting ACC's with 1.5" Quick Spins. Grouped very nice at all distances and he shot a 547 which was a PB for him.
> Jbird



His vanes had nothing to do with it.....:wink: You aren't gonna go from a 530 to a 535 because you are shooting QS vanes.

Like the others said the drag they create can play havoc on things.....plus they aren't the toughest things going. I would stick with what you have.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Chopper94 said:


> Jbird,
> 
> I have tried and they do group nice but had a couple of negatives in my opinion. First I thought that at the long distances I had a little more arrow drop because of the increased drag. Second and more importantly they did not hold up. Mine got tore up pretty quickly and needed to be re-fletched at the end of the 28 targets. I use the Flex Fletch 187s and are very happy with them for Outside. For Indoors, I use Quick Spins all the time. Just my $0.02 worth.


I had the exact same experience with quick spins. I converted to mini blazers


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

*I like Micro Blazers and Spin wings*

Micro Blazers at 1 degree offset or Spin Wings...

Blazers if you don't like fletching, spin wings if you do. I shoot field and Fita with both compound and recurve. I shoot 1.5in micro blazers on my practice arrows for durability and spin wings on my competition arrows for better stability at long range with less drag and less weight. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Spin Wings*

With the groups I shoot in I don't think spin wings would last till the water got hot. 
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jay,
They are designed more for the FITA finger shooters than for compound/release shooters.

I gave them a try, and while they seemed to be OK...but marginally so, I did NOT like their flimsiness and lack of taking any sort of abuse. Either from strikes by another arrow/fletching, or worse yet...the pass-thrus, or near pass-thrus so notorious on outdoor field course bales. It was a disaster trying to keep up with "replacing" them...and not quite getting them on the same way...and the resulting lost points due to that imbalance problem and the loss of concentration due to the hassle.

I went back to, and so have many of my friends that tried them, regular vanes; in my cas the VaneTec vanes from GoldTip.

field14


----------

